# UMDC Faisalabad



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

university medical and dental college. Is this college any good? i got selected but haven't paid the dues yet. should i go there? i will be doing BDS. #confused


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

doctor dreamz said:


> university medical and dental college. Is this college any good? i got selected but haven't paid the dues yet. should i go there? i will be doing BDS. #confused


 will you like to share your aggregate??
not willing to do mbbs#confused

i have seen some top positions from this college on uhs website..


----------



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

81.056% =(


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

Great.
wait for gov. list, you have a good chance there..


----------



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

yes, their student Natasha stood first in final proff exams. =O
but i am asking if their bds is any good =/


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

doctor dreamz said:


> yes, their student Natasha stood first in final proff exams. =O
> but i am asking if their bds is any good =/


you got selected in bds only??


----------



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

yeah, i hope i get into any govt. bds college, i would prefer that. but this is just in case i don't get admission. don't want to repeat.


----------



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

i prefer bds to mbbs. that's just my preference... =)


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

doctor dreamz said:


> i prefer bds to mbbs. that's just my preference... =)


i would like to know why??

because me also got selected for bds in lmdc.

now i'm a little bit confused.. whether to prefer bds over mbbs or not#confused


----------



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

well, first off, it is four year programme (even though i have heard that it might be 5 year starting from this year?) 
second: it's isn't as demanding as mbbs.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

type in the above search option 'University medical and dental college faisalabad' & you will get the required thread of info about this college.


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

doctor dreamz said:


> well, first off, it is four year programme (even though i have heard that it might be 5 year starting from this year?)
> second: it's isn't as demanding as mbbs.


by demanding you mean; dental doctors are tension free #laugh !

no emergencies etc...!!! #wink


----------



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

i know my friend who is in PMC (faisalabad) doing mbbs and always whinning about how hard the studies are. and for some reason, they say if you're a girl, opt for BDS. it has scope and good chances of a secure future outside of pakistan too. so it's just one year less than MBBS and (from what i have heard) easier than MBBS. so why not BDS?


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

doctor dreamz said:


> i know my friend who is in PMC (faisalabad) doing mbbs and always whinning about how hard the studies are. and for some reason, they say if you're a girl, opt for BDS. it has scope and good chances of a secure future outside of pakistan too. so it's just one year less than MBBS and (from what i have heard) easier than MBBS. so why not BDS?


thats the point..

an important thing; i want to know scope outside pakistan.. 
can dentists opt for USMLE/PLAB steps#confused


----------



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

Those who've done bds outside of US have to give NBDE part one exam and clear it with score of 90 or above and then apply for Advance Placement Program in an american dental college.

Duration of this program varies from 2-3 years, depending on the college you get into. During this program, they only teach you clinical subjects like prosthodontics, oral maxillofacial surgery etc. 

Hope this helps! 
------------
^found this while searching the forums. =)


----------



## doctor dreamz (Sep 17, 2011)

wel i'm sure u didn't know nothing about the BDS acceptance but dun worry let me tell u if u know what DDS is?? DDS is LIKE MD...because in USA u gotta have pre med n pre dental courses that may take up 2 your 3-4 yrs...ok here is the deal in USA all the foreign dental graduates they r offered DDS..what they do is they put u through the 2 or 3 year of DDS ( the advanced program for foreign dental graduates so it means not just pakistan) after this advanced program u get your licensure done n then do 1 year residency n then u apply for a job....in either case MBBS or BDS u get a good deal of jobs depending on your application build up! ok 1 important thing u gotta take NBDE (national board dental exam) part 1 before applying for DDS otherwise u're not eligible to apply...ok so u start your DDS, in the meantime u cud take NBDE part 2 n that's it...no doubt u gotta cross the obstacles because it's a long way to the final destiny but u'll c a light at the other end of the tunnel n following that spark u're so going to make it happen...it's all about ur enthusiasm...!!
------------
^found this too. hope this helps =)


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

doctor dreamz said:


> Those who've done bds outside of US have to give NBDE part one exam and clear it with score of 90 or above and then apply for Advance Placement Program in an american dental college.
> 
> Duration of this program varies from 2-3 years, depending on the college you get into. During this program, they only teach you clinical subjects like prosthodontics, oral maxillofacial surgery etc.
> 
> ...


really helpful.. #yes ThankU very much .


----------



## ezra (Sep 29, 2011)

doctor dreamz said:


> i know my friend who is in PMC (faisalabad) doing mbbs and always whinning about how hard the studies are. and for some reason, they say if you're a girl, opt for BDS. it has scope and good chances of a secure future outside of pakistan too. so it's just one year less than MBBS and (from what i have heard) easier than MBBS. so why not BDS?


The DUDE has a good point!#yes


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

doctor dreamz said:


> wel i'm sure u didn't know nothing about the BDS acceptance but dun worry let me tell u if u know what DDS is?? DDS is LIKE MD...because in USA u gotta have pre med n pre dental courses that may take up 2 your 3-4 yrs...ok here is the deal in USA all the foreign dental graduates they r offered DDS..what they do is they put u through the 2 or 3 year of DDS ( the advanced program for foreign dental graduates so it means not just pakistan) after this advanced program u get your licensure done n then do 1 year residency n then u apply for a job....in either case MBBS or BDS u get a good deal of jobs depending on your application build up! ok 1 important thing u gotta take NBDE (national board dental exam) part 1 before applying for DDS otherwise u're not eligible to apply...ok so u start your DDS, in the meantime u cud take NBDE part 2 n that's it...no doubt u gotta cross the obstacles because it's a long way to the final destiny but u'll c a light at the other end of the tunnel n following that spark u're so going to make it happen...it's all about ur enthusiasm...!!
> ------------
> ^found this too. hope this helps =)


will DDS be specialisation???as in you end up being a maxillofacial surgeonor something of the sort??


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> will DDS be specialisation???as in you end up being a maxillofacial surgeonor something of the sort??


you will get this query answered in dental section of forum ... #yes


----------



## axa19 (Jul 25, 2010)

anas90 said:


> you will get this query answered in dental section of forum ... #yes


where noone replies to posts!


----------



## Dr.Anas Rafiq (May 14, 2011)

axa19 said:


> where noone replies to posts!


very much true...!


----------

